# New Mic from Matco Tool



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2013)

Was asked to try this one out and report on it. 

 Matco Tools Digmic-1 $137.00 out the door. Made in China.

 0-1     0 .00005  Has metric option and SPC port.  Time will tell how good it is. First check to "0" was on the money. 24 consecutive checks were spot on.  So far so good.

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Nov 22, 2013)

How does it feel in your hand when measuring parts? Does it feel cumbersome or ergonomic? I'm trying to figure out if the extra bulk is good or bad.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2013)

The back side of the bulky part of the frame is curved at the top to fit two fingers. You have two on the thimble, two on the frame and the small finger in the "C". Very comfortable.

 "Billy G"


----------



## benmychree (Nov 23, 2013)

I may be old fashioned, but I think I'll stick with my Starrett #231 that has served me well for over 50 years now (batteries not required).


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2013)

Much of the stuff like that from the tool trucks are just rebranded. Don't get me wrong I have a lot of Matco tools & love them but when it comes to certain items I rather just go with what is "known" & not pay the mark up. 

Regarding SPC outputs, are they a standard type of interface or does it depend on the manufacturer? I have a couple of tools with SPC output but have never looked into using it.


----------

